# The Birth of Decay - Death Guard Short Story



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Still a WIP, but here's a taste:

The Birth of Decay

A pustule burst, rank ichor leaking out, leaving an ugly smear of pus in its wake. Flegmus grunted, rubbing a swollen finger over it. Immediately, a new infestation evolved in the open sore, bubbling outwards. The smell was horrendous, glorious. He allowed himself a rare pleasure, wafting the rotten aroma in, savoring it.

Overcoming his momentary self-indulgence, he acknowledged the other being occupying the small chamber, “You requested my presence, Blighted One?” He bowed as much as his corpulent frame would allow, his trim and muscular build long since replaced by a maggot infested mass of decay.

Horgal nodded lazily, as though noticing the plague marine for the first time. “Yes, I suppose I did.” His voice was a barely comprehensible gurgle, viscous fluids bubbling from his distended jowls with every word. “It has been brought to my attention that you want to conduct a mission into the realm of the Corpse God. Is this true?”

Flegmus nodded emphatically, droplets of ooze casting about with each movement. “Aye, Lord, this is true. The Lord of Decay has spoken to me.”

The champion of the warband regarded him, jaundiced eyes seeing into his soul. “If the Grandfather demands, so we must provide.” He leaned forward in his throne, pops from his putrefied flesh separating itself from the rotten dais echoing throughout the chamber. “Tell me, what do you require?”

Flegmus smiled, “Time, my Lord. All I need is time.”


To be continued...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

> The pustule burst, rank ichor leaking out, leaving an ugly smear of pus in its wake.


I love the name "Flegmus." It's so wonderfully disease-ridden. Anyway, more quality work... and a new squad's story to be wowed with!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I am clearly pro at "copy+paste"...*cough*


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

We all have brain farts sometimes... as long as your writing stay good, the grammar are not crucial.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

...A bit short, you know. Just...saying.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It says WIP! Lol


----------



## greywulf (Dec 21, 2009)

> His voice was a barely comprehensible gurgle, viscous fluids bubbling from his distended jowls with ever (every) word. “It has been brought to my attention that you want to conduct a mission into the realm of the Corpse God. Is this true?”
> 
> 
> The champion of the warband regarded him, jaundiced eyes seeing into his soul. “If the Grandfather demands, so we must provide.” He leaned forward in his throne, pops from his putrefied flesh separating itself from the rotten (word missing - chair?) echoing throughout the chamber. “Tell me, what do you require?”


Hi Boc.

Nice taster, found some errors I think (bracketed above), nice bit of Chaosy fiction, interested in more from this.

+rep


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

WIP it...WIP it good...

CP

+rep


----------



## TheJolt (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice here, eagerly awaiting more.

+ rep

-TJ


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Shitty last couple of days, should actually be updating shortly.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

...liar.  C'mon Boc, don't disappear!


----------

